# NCT and the Covenant



## JM (Oct 10, 2007)

Just wondering...what does New Covenant Theology use in place of the Covenant of Works and Grace? How do they view the Covenants?


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is some basic stuff.

EDIT: Also, here and here.


----------

